# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproofing Shelf Life

## atregent

Hi all 
I may have jumped the gun a bit when planning my bathroom reno, and bought the waterproofing membrane too soon. 
There's a 15l pail of Durabit EF in my workshop that's been there for about 13-14 months (the advertised shelf life is about 12 months). I also assume that it may have been at the suppliers for a month or two. 
So I guess my question is what happens to the product over time in an unopened container? Would it be ok to use? Are there signs of it going off? or does it just start to set up in the tub?

----------


## wspivak

Hi Anthony, 
12 Months is what they call a recommended shelf life.  However, if the container is undamaged and unopened, you could in most cases expect 24 or more months in terms of viable shelf life.  The product is water based, so the real danger is that the water evaporates from the product and leaves it solidified.  If upon opening the bucket you find that it's got a dry skin on top, there's a good chance you can cut that skin off and use what is below it.  Or if the product seems way too thick and gluggy, adding a little water and stirring it up can also sometimes do the trick. 
Hope that helped and if you need more info, contact us - we carry the Durabit Reo (It's the EF with fibres).  Waterproofing Products, Waterproofing Supplies. The Waterstop Shop

----------


## atregent

Thanks wspivak, that's really helpful. 
I was wondering if the product breaks down over time, or just cures in the bucket. Since it's the latter, that's great news for me. 
If it does turn out to be a solid block of rubber, you're nice and close to me, which is really handy. 
If I can pick your brain for just a couple more things. 
The bathroom is the only one in the house, so it needs to be functional to a degree during this process. If I do my first coat on Saturday and second on Sunday, I won't be tiling till the following weekend. Would it be alright to use the bathroom during the week? I've installed a temporary shower over the bath with curtains all the way around, so that mostly contains the water, but would still need to stand on it to get to the bath. The new shower is at the other end and can be avoided altogether while it cures. 
Thanks again

----------


## wspivak

> Thanks wspivak, that's really helpful. 
> I was wondering if the product breaks down over time, or just cures in the bucket. Since it's the latter, that's great news for me. 
> If it does turn out to be a solid block of rubber, you're nice and close to me, which is really handy. 
> If I can pick your brain for just a couple more things. 
> The bathroom is the only one in the house, so it needs to be functional to a degree during this process. If I do my first coat on Saturday and second on Sunday, I won't be tiling till the following weekend. Would it be alright to use the bathroom during the week? I've installed a temporary shower over the bath with curtains all the way around, so that mostly contains the water, but would still need to stand on it to get to the bath. The new shower is at the other end and can be avoided altogether while it cures. 
> Thanks again

  Hi atregent, 
At 20 degrees celsius and a relative humidity of 50%, the product generally takes 3 full days to cure before you're allowed to get pooling water on it.  Now this product is a latex based membrane (SBR if you're technically minded), and they do dry very quickly for the most part.  I'd recommend pointing a fan into the room to ensure good airflow over the membrane. 
I wouldn't normally recommend the use of a wet area prior to tiling, however, if you're careful not to damage the membrane, it will probably be ok as long as it's had sufficient time to cure.  Just make sure you wipe the membrane down prior to attempting to tile on it in case there's some residual soap scum, etc that may have settled on it. 
Feel free to call me on 03 9569 7687 if you have any further queries.  Waterproofing Products, Waterproofing Supplies. The Waterstop Shop

----------


## atregent

Thanks once again, that's really helpful 
At worst the membrane would get a couple of bare feet in front of the bath and a little bit of splash/spray from the temporary shower, nothing too much, but I'll definitely try to keep off it for a couple of days while it cures.

----------

